
Show HN: Ace Python Interviews - reuven
https://AcePythonInterviews.com/
======
saberworks
I'm uncomfortable with the usage of the word "free" on this site. You are
required to provide personal information (name, email address, maybe some
other stuff) in order to access the videos. Their privacy policy states that
they will sell/share this information with advertising/marketing companies.
They will also correlate it with data they get from 3rd party data providers
(so they will actually have access to much more about you than just what you
explicitly provide).

I can't comment on the content itself since it's locked but I'd rather have
the option to pay and not be subject to the same "privacy" policy.

~~~
reuven
I'm the author of the course, and I had no idea that there was any such
information in the signup. It's from Podia, the platform I use for all of my
courses, free and paid.

I personally don't give away or sell any of the data I get from people who
sign up for my courses. I use it myself, and that's it — mostly for
personalized e-mail and the like.

I'm going to check with Podia about this, now that you've informed me. I can
understand why you would be reluctant to sign up with such a statement.

But the course is 100% free, and more than 1,500 people have enjoyed it so
far.

